# What is the going rate for grinds for a secondary school student?



## Henny Penny (13 Dec 2005)

What is the going rate for grinds for a secondary school student? Thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Grinds*

About €20/€25 an hour around Limerick, maybe a bit less in small groups.


----------



## ophelia (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Grinds*

About E30 - 35 in students own home in Dublin. E25 outside own home.


----------



## Henny Penny (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Grinds*

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## runner (14 Dec 2005)

35eu in dublin on average


----------



## Protocol (14 Dec 2005)

28-30 in Kells, Co. Meath.  Same in Sligo.

I charge 25 an hour MAX for 3rd level grinds.


----------



## demoivre (14 Dec 2005)

Protocol said:
			
		

> 28-30 in Kells, Co. Meath.  Same in Sligo.
> 
> I charge 25 an hour MAX for 3rd level grinds.



You're in the wrong game mate - get yourself a job where you get paid for doing nothing constructive. A BOSCH service  guy charged us €65 recently for telling us he couldn't repair our hob ( call out charge and spent about 20 mins in the house fluting around with said hob) ! 
Would a teacher get away with charging a student 25 euro for calling out to them only to find that he is incapable of working out eg solutions to past exam questions?


----------



## RainyDay (14 Dec 2005)

Most such call-out charges particularly if through a company or paid by cheque will be declared for tax. Most teachers grinds will not.


----------



## Protocol (15 Dec 2005)

RainyDay, no doubt you will be overjoyed to hear that I actually do declare and pay income tax on my meagre grind income.

I'd say I'm the only teacher in Ireland doing so!!!


----------



## demoivre (15 Dec 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Most such call-out charges particularly if through a company or paid by cheque will be declared for tax. Most teachers grinds will not.



...which has got nothing whatsoever to do with the point I was making and how you know what appliance servicemen or teachers giving grinds declare or don't declare for tax purposes is beyond me  !


----------



## CGorman (15 Dec 2005)

I think it really depends on the teacher, there reputation determines how much they charge - the subject also makes a big difference, I reckon Maths grinds are the dearest.

I get Maths grinds once a week from an excellent teacher in his house - €37 per hour. This may seem high, but there is a teacher in our school who charges *€70 per hour* (possible libelous statement removed).


Edited by Marion: CGorman, based on the personal information which you have provided about yourself on previous posts on AAM,  it would be relatively easy to identify the individual teacher to which you refer.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2005)

CGorman said:
			
		

> I get Maths grinds once a week from an excellent teacher in his house - €37 per hour. This may seem high, but there is a teacher in our school who charges *€70 per hour* (possible libelous statement removed).


So what? If people (parents) are prepared to pay that fee then fair play to the teacher.


----------



## macnas (16 Dec 2005)

FYI  from the TUI website........The hourly rate for qualified part-time teachers has now risen to € 36.28 (inclusive of holiday pay) – 
   This is the rate for part time teachers.


----------



## CGorman (16 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> So what? If people (parents) are prepared to pay that fee then fair play to the teacher.



Don't get me wrong - he's an excellent teacher - i'm just pointing out that price varies with quality and reputation. As usually Clubman I think supply and demand is the best way to determine price and this is a top class teacher who has a 3 year waiting list. As you say, fair play to him.


----------

